
Climate change as seen from space – NASA supercomputer visualization - Tempest1981
http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/climate-change-as-seen-from-space-bob-mcdonald-1.3899865
======
Tempest1981
The blue in the video indicates lower levels of CO2, but aren't the ice
shelves in Antarctica still collapsing [1]? I guess it's relative.

[1] [https://www.nasa.gov/press-release/nasa-study-shows-
antarcti...](https://www.nasa.gov/press-release/nasa-study-shows-antarctica-s-
larsen-b-ice-shelf-nearing-its-final-act)

